# RIAT Fairford



## tempra (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone going?

I'll be there with the family on Saturday all being well.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 8, 2007)

should be there Thursday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## tempra (Jul 8, 2007)

Will you be in the press area or are you going as a visitor?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 9, 2007)

I will be in the disabled enclosure which will be on the left hand side looking at the runway.


----------



## tempra (Jul 9, 2007)

I might see if I can find you - will you have a blue badge on your camera?


----------

